# Pool Park hospital / asylum Aprill 2011



## ROYALBOB (Apr 25, 2011)

Visited with kelseyrebecca98 in Aprill, a truly stunning place..




EAST WEST by ROYALBOB2011




WINDOW1_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




upper hall_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




WINDOW2_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




bedroom1 by ROYALBOB2011




top stairs_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




FIRE HOSE_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




down stairs_585x768 by ROYALBOB2011




lower hall_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




16_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




roof tops_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




stacks_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




bottom stairs_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




side view_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




phone_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




loony_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




the chair_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




entrance hall_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




light_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




low hall_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




doorage_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




paper_971x768 by ROYALBOB2011




window light_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




grand entrance_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




front side_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




in the mix_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




frontage_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011

Thx for looking flickr my bean! http://www.flickr.com/photos/royalbob1/


----------



## Alansworld (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry, but I really don't like all that blue lighting or post-processing. Spoils what would otherwise be great pics.

A


----------



## mookster (Apr 26, 2011)

My eyes are melted out my skull.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 26, 2011)

mookster said:


> My eyes are melted out my skull.



There not that bad and im not just saying that because hes my dad but its more about the composition than the colour and other things, everyone has opinions but if there negative ones why not tell people how to improve there photos insted of taking the mick?


----------



## ROYALBOB (Apr 26, 2011)

mookster said:


> My eyes are melted out my skull.



If u aint got any constructive critiscism why not keep it shut buddy? if you don't like it I don't give a shit TBF, at least I'm getting out and about and documenting things, seems this is the only urbex site that likes to take the piss and because of it, I won't be posting no more!


----------



## krela (Apr 26, 2011)

KelseyRebecca98 said:


> There not that bad and im not just saying that because hes my dad but its more about the composition than the colour and other things, everyone has opinions but if there negative ones why not tell people how to improve there photos insted of taking the mick?



This is the official line on HDR...



> We would also prefer it if post-processing of photos is kept to a minimum, overly HDRd photos are not an accurate representation of the building and do nothing to give the viewer an idea of the location. Subtle is ok, overboard is not. Whilst we are aware that this is a devisive point and that HDR images can be considered artistic, we need to draw the line somewhere and will remove reports containing images that look more like CGI than photos. This is after all a website dedicated to documenting buildings, not one documenting artistic work.



If you post out of the ordinary photos, you will get out of the ordinary responses. There's no need to be so defensive about it.


----------



## Alansworld (Apr 26, 2011)

ROYALBOB said:


> If u aint got any constructive critiscism why not keep it shut buddy? if you don't like it I don't give a shit TBF, at least I'm getting out and about and documenting things, seems this is the only urbex site that likes to take the piss and because of it, I won't be posting no more!



Eloquent, pleasant, and unable to take criticism. Nice.
Here's constructive criticism: cut out the blue, it's weird.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why dont you just say look at your white balance as the HDR in my opinion was not over done, on some post they are way over the top but because there higher members they don't get no crap? And it was the white balance that makes the photo's blue not the HDR, lol....


----------



## Alansworld (Apr 26, 2011)

KelseyRebecca98 said:


> Why dont you just say look at your white balance as the HDR in my opinion was not over done, on some post they are way over the top but because there higher members they don't get no crap? And it was the white balance that makes the photo's blue not the HDR, lol....



Oh dear. That effect is way way far from just a white bal problem; if it is then there's a major prob with the camera or with the computer you're processing them on. But the HDR was fine actually; it's just that blue stuff that is so wrong. If you look around you'll find that contributors here are not awfully fond of HDR or other wacky effects if they are overdone. This, I believe, is a documentary site.

Higher members?? I don't believe that those who post more reports are permitted greater leeway; there is no ranking here, other than based upon the number of posts they have made. But I speak as just a humble lower member contributor, not as any form of mod.

A


----------



## lost (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sure the photos are alright behind all the CGI.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 26, 2011)

Alansworld said:


> Oh dear. That effect is way way far from just a white bal problem; if it is then there's a major prob with the camera or with the computer you're processing them on.
> A



No, it was the white balance, he found out today when he was messing about with it. I dont no what setting it was on i have no idea about cameras tbh lol, and i no some people dont like HDR but its not really over the top in MY opinion :/


----------



## mookster (Apr 27, 2011)

ROYALBOB said:


> If u aint got any constructive critiscism why not keep it shut buddy? if you don't like it I don't give a shit TBF, at least I'm getting out and about and documenting things, seems this is the only urbex site that likes to take the piss and because of it, I won't be posting no more!



If you can't take blunt criticism then that's not my problem. Yes you are getting out and about, but photos processed like that look gash and the originals would be far more welcoming.

And if you think this site is bad for taking the piss I'd stay off 28dl.....


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 27, 2011)

KelseyRebecca98 said:


> There not that bad and im not just saying that because hes my dad but its more about the composition than the colour and other things, everyone has opinions but if there negative ones why not tell people how to improve there photos insted of taking the mick?



I prefer my natural looking shots. I think shots look best when you keep the editing to a minimum, just adjust the white balance and touch up the odd bit. Then the shot will stand out if it's well composed. Each to their own though.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cuban B. said:


> I prefer my natural looking shots. I think shots look best when you keep the editing to a minimum, just adjust the white balance and touch up the odd bit. Then the shot will stand out if it's well composed. Each to their own though.



I prefer natrural looking thats all i do now even though i did ust to do HDR but i didn't like it all im saying on the comment you quoted is that saying you eyeballs burn out of your skull is abit harsh :/


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2011)

Um...being the Devil's Advocate that I am (not intentionally, honest), and having had a life-long love affair with the colour blue (you can see where I'm going with this, can't you, lol)...but for me these pics really have a wow factor. I'm not normally a fan of overcooked HDR, especially the dirty dark stuff (what is that all about and why do people think that's an improvement, btw?), but these are stunning, imo, and give a different take on the place.


----------



## Staticette (Apr 27, 2011)

Editing aside - I think the building looks amazing. It's a shame to see it in such a state. 
- Kat


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 28, 2011)

Apart from all the blueness, these are awesome photos  very good composition.


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2011)

We learn from our mistakes. I've had my white balance wrong before, generally it can be corrected to some extent in lightroom though. Unless you're shooting raw in which case it's easily corrected.


----------



## MeriDuque (Apr 28, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Um...being the Devil's Advocate that I am (not intentionally, honest), and having had a life-long love affair with the colour blue (you can see where I'm going with this, can't you, lol)...but for me these pics really have a wow factor. I'm not normally a fan of overcooked HDR, especially the dirty dark stuff (what is that all about and why do people think that's an improvement, btw?), but these are stunning, imo, and give a different take on the place.



I totally agree with you.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 28, 2011)

mookster said:


> And if you think this site is bad for taking the piss I'd stay off 28dl.....




I was just about to say this


----------

